# I came thissssssssssss close!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I got Journey bathed and blown out yesterday, and had every intention to clipping her down, But I got the clippers in my hand and started to cry. Apparently Mama is not ready for this huge transition quite yet. When I posted the pics on FB, someone has come forward and offered to finance her American show career. now I need to decide if this is something really important to me, do I want to put Journey throught this and timing. She will be bred around March, sooooo...Also with this Circovirus issue, I have to be honest- it terrifies me. Anyway...pics of the nearly nuded Chicky.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Show career or not, I could NEVER cut off all that GLORIOUS HAIR!!!!!! Hahaha! I think I have a poodle hair fetish......................! LOL!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Whatever you decide, nothing could take away from her striking beauty!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Show career or not, I could NEVER cut off all that GLORIOUS HAIR!!!!!! Hahaha! I think I have a poodle hair fetish......................! LOL!


Well, you might feel differently if you had tto maintain it...lol! It is a nightmarish undertaking!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

she really is a beauty. i like the gentle look in her eyes.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

N2Mischief said:


> Whatever you decide, nothing could take away from her striking beauty!


Thank you! I agree. She will always be a stellar specimen of the breed no matter how she is clipped, but right now my brain says clip her down, but my heart says "BUT, she looks so awesome!" And if I decide to clip her down, her human Dad is going to have to be out of the house and off the property, because every time I mention it, he practically cries. He loves her like this and loves all of the ooohs and aaaahs everywhere we go with her.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

You should show her. Concerns over Circovirus appear to be overblown.

5 Things You Need to Know About the “Circovirus Outbreak” | Pets - Yahoo Shine

https://www.avma.org/KB/Resources/Pages/Circovirus-in-Dogs-Frequently-Asked-Questions.aspx

Will it always be a what might have been ... If you don't?


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

She is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## LuvMySpudel (Sep 15, 2013)

As gorgeous as Journey's long red locks are, I can just see her frolicking and running and bounding about after a shavedown (-; I must say I love them shaved down as much as the beautiful long coats - their bodies sculpted work of art as beautiful as their movement! ...and especially with Journey's exquisite poodley beauty, she couldn't help but dazzle no matter what hair she wears! As for her coming to the states to travel the show circuit, I don't know. I'm afraid I'd be too paranoid to let her go - too many disturbing stories of dogs not being kindly cared for, but I'm sure you wouldn't let her go unless you knew she'd only be in the best of care. Can't wait to see pictures if/when you decide to shave her!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

She is just stunning ! And I dont blame you ! I have two in coat and it is a nightmare ! .. Sending her off to be shown mmmmmmm
I have issues with sending mine off with handlers , been there done that.. think long and hard.. She is a CH .. You will miss her like crazy ....


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I have a handler I adore and trust implicitely with my boy. He comes back as happy and contented as when he left. I know he is loved and well cared for. He gets so excited when we turn down her road. Mind you, he doesn't go in long chunks of time- just a little bit - but if I had a dog as lovely as Journey, I think I would do it. Have you thought about showing only in the NE close-ish to Canada and only two out of four weekends or even one? 

To have an offer of financing is really, really hard to pass up when you have such a lovely girl. I bet she would finish in the US without too much hassle, although it does take longer than Canada just because of the number and variety of points that are required. 

If you aren't sure, don't cut her down. But, I totally understand the amount of work involved. Holy moly, BRP, I can't imagine having more than one in coat. I finally have someone who baths Jazz every other week for me. I bath twice a month, too. It makes it a bit easier. 

It is your decision, but she is a lovely girl. I'd love to see her with both Ch. Have you talked to her handler about maybe once a month and having her home 3 out of 4 weeks? You don't have to do the whole thing where you send them off for months. I wouldn't want to do that, either. I bet there is a good handler that you trust willing to do that. It's now or never. She has time to finish by March. 

BRP, it is nice to see you offering an olive branch. 

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

outwest said:


> I have a handler I adore and trust implicitely with my boy. He comes back as happy and contented as when he left. Mind you, He doesn't go in long chunks of time, but if I had a dog as lovely as Journey, I think I would do it. Have you thought about showing only in the NE close-ish to Canada and only two out of four weekends or even one?
> 
> To have an offer of financing is really, really hard to pass up when you have such a lovely girl. I bet she would finish in the US without too much hassle, although it does take longer than Canada just because of the number and variety of points that are required.
> 
> ...


Never had an issue,


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

patk said:


> she really is a beauty. i like the gentle look in her eyes.


She is truly as lovely on the inside as she is on the outside. This girl has a beautiful heart and sweet disposition. Since we got her potty trained, she has never had an accident in the house, she has never chewed things she was not supposed to, she loves HUGE and gets along beautifully with all the other dogs. What you see in those eyes is what she is. (Unless you happen to have a Bulldog on a leash! She HATES them after nearly having her face ripped off by one at her first dog show).


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

She is sooooo beautiful !!


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Arreau, she is so beautiful! Don't have experience to advise about showing her, but know you will make the right decision.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

She is gorgeous...


----------



## gr8pdls (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow, she is beautiful! She'd finish here in the States really fast.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

She is magnificently gorgeous!! 
I can't believe I thought she was apricot that one day... She is clearly a splendid shinny red!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## macxh (Sep 9, 2013)

Holy gorgeous! So regal looking!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

CT Girl said:


> You should show her. Concerns over Circovirus appear to be overblown.
> 
> 5 Things You Need to Know About the “Circovirus Outbreak” | Pets - Yahoo Shine
> 
> ...


Knowing the way I think...YES!!! But her health and happiness are and always will be my top priorities. This timing stinks too with her being bred in March. But the coat is not coming off for a while yet, so time to think, think, think and drive myself completely crazy! LOL!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I hope you go for it. I think she would finish fast and wouldn't you like to see a red titled like that? Either way I will miss that lucious hair when it goes. She is a beauty.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Whatever you decide, Journey will always be a girl of stunning beauty no matter what! She is one precious Angel and I am so glad to have been one of the many that have been following in her "journey" here is Canada!
Sylvia & the Girls! :kiss:


----------

